
Planning Bus Trips with Python and Singapore's Smart Nation APIs - lihaoyi
http://www.lihaoyi.com/post/PlanningBusTripswithPythonSingaporesSmartNationAPIs.html
======
rsmsky1
This is great. It was so easy to set up and get working and the explanation
was great as well. Thanks!

------
hhandoko
Awesome stuff! BTW, I didn't realised you're in Singapore.

